# SO WHO IS DOING THE WORK?  - Comedy :)



## Rich Parsons (Dec 24, 2007)

I got the following in an e-mail.

Enjoy:



> SO WHO IS DOING THE WORK?
> 
> The population of the USA is 300 million.
> 
> ...



*** For those out there that might take this wrong. DUDE The Numbers are made up to make it funny. :lol: ***


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 24, 2007)

haha, yup im a lazy bum sitting here not working.


also .. Get to work damnit millions on welfare are counting on you! 

Lol, i got that in an email once .. made me laugh then and made me laugh now


----------



## hjhjh220 (Feb 11, 2008)

loool nice joke  ... it's very funny thanks for posting


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 11, 2008)

> And there you are,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I read it... the reply is... 
And there YOU are sitting on YOUR *** writing these jokes! So there! Don't blame it all on ME man! 

Now if you don't mind I gotta get back to directing the kitty...


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 15, 2008)

Ya caught me:lol2:


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 15, 2008)

That was great


----------



## still learning (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, Still working!


----------

